

Ask HN: Best product landing pages - AlexMuir

I'm at the stage of knocking out a landing page for a new product, and I'm looking for inspiration.<p>What are some of the best landing pages out there?  I guess ideally you'll put one suggestion per root comment to group commentary but we all know that'll never work!
======
itsprofitbaron
[http://www.quora.com/What-startup-homepages-are-most-
simple-...](http://www.quora.com/What-startup-homepages-are-most-simple-clear-
and-effective-and-what-makes-them-so)

------
AlexMuir
<http://www.bingocardcreator.com/>

Not beautiful in the traditional sense (sorry Patrick), but he's A/B tested it
to death and I'm certain that this is a highly effective landing page.

------
deepkut
I really like Coursekit's -- <http://www.coursekit.com>

I used it as inspiration for this design at <http://www.greekdex.com>

------
jordhy
I really like <http://path.com>. It's very simple, but the videos tell you the
whole story. The same landing page looks great on the iPad and iPhone.

------
AlexMuir
<http://basecamp.com/>

New landing page for the new Basecamp.

------
AlexMuir
<https://trello.com/>

